# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: مشکل در سایت

## desatir7316

دوستان ظاهرا سایت دیشب آپدیت شد، جای تشکر هست به خاطر تغییرات ولی ظاهرا یه سری مشکل پیش اومده
مثلا من توی advanced search نمی تونم برم( توی دور باطل می مونه، یه سری هم ارور میاد)
یا پروفایل یه نفر رو می زنم نمی تونم لیست تاپیک ها و reply هاشو ببینم( پیغاام می ده)
از سرچ معمولی هم نمی تونم استفاده کنم( پیعام میده اینم)

----------


## سوداگر

من 644 سالمه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## desatir7316

> من 644 سالمه


++++ :قهقهه:

----------


## habibb

> دوستان ظاهرا سایت دیشب آپدیت شد، جای تشکر هست به خاطر تغییرات ولی ظاهرا یه سری مشکل پیش اومده
> مثلا من توی advanced search نمی تونم برم( توی دور باطل می مونه، یه سری هم ارور میاد)
> یا پروفایل یه نفر رو می زنم نمی تونم لیست تاپیک ها و reply هاشو ببینم( پیغاام می ده)
> از سرچ معمولی هم نمی تونم استفاده کنم( پیعام میده اینم)


مهمترین چیز توی این سایت همین جستجو بود البته می تونید از گوگل هم فعلا استفاده کنید کافی کلمه اسم سایت رو با کلمه جستجو تون توی گوگل بزنید فعلا . تا اینم درست بشه.

             connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همه این مشکلات تا چند روز آینده برطرف میشه. هر مشکلی دیدید در این تاپیک بنویسید تا یکی یکی برطرف کنیم. با تشکر.

----------


## یوسف زالی

با سلام. جداکننده رنگی تاپیک های اعلان از معمولی هم به کاربران سرعت تشخیص می داد که الان گنگ شده. لطفا نوارش رو رنگی کنید.
پیشنهاد می دم در تازه چه خبر هم تالار ها رو تفکیک کنید.
هنگام اصلاح، پست های بالایی کلا ناپدید می شوند.
تاریخ عضویت در آواتار ها هم گویا فقط دو کاراکتر نوشتاری داره.

اما متن ها زیبا تر شدند و نزدیک تر هم شدند که به نظرم خوبه.
با تشکر.

----------


## qartalonline

> همه این مشکلات تا چند روز آینده برطرف میشه. هر مشکلی دیدید در این تاپیک بنویسید تا یکی یکی برطرف کنیم. با تشکر.


لطفا اندازه line-height رو هم افزایش بدین خوندن پستهای طولانی مشکل میشه.
1.5 فک کنم خوب باشه.

----------


## f_talebi

من فکر کردم سنم که ششصد و خورده ای بود!خراب شده رفتم درستش کردم ولی حالا سنم رو نشون نمیده. ولی این زیاد مهم نیست. مهم خطا دادن جستجوی سایته که امیدوارم ب زودی حل شه

----------


## engmmrj

ادیتور قبلی هم بهنر بود !

----------


## ahmad156

هر چی تغییر کرده بدتر شده تا بهتر.

----------


## habibb

نمیشه ضمیمه کرد
=============================================




> ادیتور قبلی هم بهنر بود !


این ویرایشگر فوق العادن
فقط قسمت پاسخ فوری خیلی از تگ هایی مثل سی شارپ نیست

=============================================



> هر چی تغییر کرده بدتر شده تا بهتر.


بر عکس من با تغییرات موافقم .

مثلا یکی از تغییرات خوب سایت اینه که من می تونم توی پروفایلم پست ها و تاپیک های دوستانم رو هنگام ایجاد ببینم و به یاریشان بشتابم :متعجب:  در این قسمت 
My Activity
=============================================
در قسمت  Quick Links  که بالای سایت هست قبلا همش فارسی بود 
=============================================



> با سلام. جداکننده رنگی تاپیک های اعلان از معمولی هم به کاربران سرعت تشخیص می داد که الان گنگ شده. لطفا نوارش رو رنگی کنید.
> تاریخ عضویت در آواتار ها هم گویا فقط دو کاراکتر نوشتاری داره.


جدا کننده خیلی مهم مثلا اگر صفحه ی اصلی سایت رو ببینید متوجه میشید که هر بخش داخل یک جعبه کشویی قرار داره یعنی می گم تاپیک های اعلان و معمولی داخل یک همچین جعبه ی بازشویی
باشن که بشه مثلا تاپیک های اعلان رو جمع کرد برای دفعه بعد که میایم بسته باشه

----------


## desatir7316

منم با تغیرات موافقم کاملا، فقط خطا ها رفع بشن عالی میشه

----------


## qartalonline

یه اشکال دیگه اینه که کدها بصورت متن ساده نمایش داده میشن.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همه چیزهایی که قبلا بود دوباره فعال میشه. کلی قابلیت جدید از جمله قابلیت مرور سایت توسط یک برنامه بنام Forum Runner به سایت اضافه خواهد شد. یک استایل موبایل هم اضافه شده برای کسانی که با گوشی یا تبلت میان تو سایت. این ادیتور جدید یک قابلیت جالب داره. وقتی تایپ می کنید تو فاصله های زمانی قبل از ارسال نوشته ها رو Save میکنه. حتی اگر صفحه رو ببندید و یا کامپیوترتون ریست بشه هر وقت به همون صفحه برگردید نوشته های Save شده رو بهتون دوباره میده. خیلی قابلیت های دیگه هم هست که پس از رفع مشکلات کنونی معرفی خواهد شد.

----------


## desatir7316

تاریخ تولد کنار پروفایل ها هم فقط دو حرف اول نشون داده میشه
مثل اسفند 1384 رو نشون میشه اسـ1384

----------


## نیلوفر66

بعضی از تغییرات خوب بود ولی با گوشی موبایل نمیشه پیام تایپ کرد.چندبار امتحان کردم ...(اجازه تایپ نمیده) با گوشی سیستم عامل ویندوز

----------


## engmmrj

کد هایی که در صفحه درج میشه بصورت رنگی نمایش داده نمی شود !

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> بعضی از تغییرات خوب بود ولی با گوشی موبایل نمیشه پیام تایپ کرد.چندبار  امتحان کردم ...(اجازه تایپ نمیده) با گوشی سیستم عامل ویندوز


بررسی خواهد شد.

----------


## habibb

> بعضی از تغییرات خوب بود ولی با گوشی موبایل نمیشه پیام تایپ کرد.چندبار امتحان کردم ...(اجازه تایپ نمیده) با گوشی سیستم عامل ویندوز


سلام
بعد از این که پست شما رو دیدم کنجکاو شدم که لپ تاپم رو به وای فای تبدیل کنم بعد با گوشی اندرویدم وارد سایت شدم و می بینی که دارم تایپ می کنم چه کیفی میده که با گوشی بیای پست بدی حالا شاید مشکل شما از نوع سیستم عاملتون باشه متاسفانه اون مدل گوشی مثل شما ندارم که اونم تست کنم.خداحافظتون باشه از طرف Prober



ویرایش: الان دارم با PC رومیزیم این مطلب رو ویرایش می کنم . متاسفانه توی موبایلم خیلی از دکمه های ویرایشگر متن ظاهر نشد فقط فونت بود و سایز.البته روی جاهایی که می دونستم دکمه ها وجود دارن رو که کلیک می کردم مرورگر عکس العمل نشون می داد ولی من نمی تونستم چیزی ببینم به نظرتون مشکل از مرورگره.
البته تبلیغات بالای سایت دیده می شد فکر نکنم از فلش باشه؟!

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

قابلیت آخرین ارسالات هم اضافه بشه خوب میشه

----------


## refugee

سلام جناب کرامتی ؛

یه سری مشکلات رو تو تایپیک قبل گفتم .

اینجا رو هم بخونید :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1980231

ارسال بعدیش هم یه پیشنهاد دادم . بخوانید خوبه . تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل جستجو و صفحه جستجوی پیشرفته برطرف شد.

ویرایش: تاپیک های عادی و اعلان ها از هم جدا شد.

----------


## habibb

از قسمت ابزارهای تاپیک قسمت تحت نظر گرفتن این تاپیک خطای زیر رو میدهد.ونمی تونم تاپیک موردنظر رو تحت نظر بگیرم.
Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts.

البته تاپیک ماله سال 88 بود و قدیمی بود ولی الان متوجه شدم که این مشکل برای تاپیک های جدید وجود نداره

----------


## ayat_tanavar

آره واقعا ، باید موم بیاری با خمیر قاطی کنی اون قسمتو خوب چسب بزنیم تا شاید خوب کار کنه ...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> از قسمت ابزارهای تاپیک قسمت تحت نظر گرفتن این تاپیک خطای زیر رو میدهد.ونمی تونم تاپیک موردنظر رو تحت نظر بگیرم.
> Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts.


در کدوم بخش یا تاپیک چنین چیزی دیدید؟

----------


## habibb

> در کدوم بخش یا تاپیک چنین چیزی دیدید؟


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...1%D8%AF-schema

----------


## refugee

> بعضی از تغییرات خوب بود ولی با گوشی موبایل نمیشه پیام تایپ کرد.چندبار امتحان کردم ...(اجازه تایپ نمیده) با گوشی سیستم عامل ویندوز


اما من با گوشی (سیستم اندروید 4.2.2 ) امدم مشکلی نداشت .

احتمالا مال سیستم عامل شما باشه . ( پیشنهاد میکنم گوشی تو عوض کنی  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## jalil_gh

اگه قابلیت وارد کردن کد رو بیارید همون قسمت پاسخ فوری تو صفحه اول فکر کنم بهتر باشه. اینجا تالار برنامه نویسیه و کاربرا با کد سر و کار دارن.
مورد دیگه اینه که من الان کدهای html رو که کپی کردم داخل تگ‌های [html] ، همه می‌افته تو یه خط و line breakها رعایت نمیشه (البته من از لینوکس استفاده می‌کنم شاید به خاطر اون باشه)

----------


## habibb

وقتی که وارد پروفایل افراد میشم در قسمت یافتن کلیه ی تاپیک های ایجاد شده فقط صفحه ی اولش کار می کنه.

ولی صفحات بعدی این خطا رو می دهد. هیچ مورد جدیدی یافت نشد.



ِConsole.WriteLine("Test tag C#‎");

----------


## habibb

این مشکل هم همیشه بوده حتی توی نسخه ی قبلی
من می خوام توی قسمت مقالات پروفایلم مقاله بنویسم ولی این خطا رو بهم میده.

There is no available content written by Prober

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل لود نشدن برخی تصاویر سایت برطرف شد. هر صفحه ای که دیر باز شد را یک بار با Ctrl-F5 رفرش کنید تا تصاویر استفاده شده در CSS ها از آدرس جدید لود شود.

----------


## نیلوفر66

> اما من با گوشی (سیستم اندروید 4.2.2 ) امدم مشکلی نداشت .
> 
> احتمالا مال سیستم عامل شما باشه . ( پیشنهاد میکنم گوشی تو عوض کنی  )


گوشیم رو عوض نمیکنم سایت باید درست بشه
مدیر محترم سایت رسیدگی میکنن و نیازی به پیشنهاد شما نیست.
بامرورگر آی ای نمیشه تایپ کرد ولی صفحه سایت به صورت کامل همانند اتصال با کامپیوتر دیده میشود،با استفاده از مرورگر یوسی بروزر میسه تایپ کرد اما ظاهر سایت خیلی بهم ریخته ست و گزینه ها کامل نیست

----------


## نیلوفر66

> مشکل جستجو و صفحه جستجوی پیشرفته برطرف شد.
> 
> ویرایش: تاپیک های عادی و اعلان ها از هم جدا شد.


مشکل جستجو هنوز حل نشده....قبلن میشد تالار رو انتخاب کنی مثلا PHP ولی الان انتخاب نداری و از تمام تالارها جستجو میکنه!!!!!

----------


## habibb

به نظر میات که سیاست سایت تصمیم گرفته دیگه امکان آپلود عکس داخل سایت رو به کاربرانش نده. و این خیلی بده.
و کاربران از این به بعد باید از سایت های آپلود رایگان استفاده کنند. تا هزینه ها کمتر بشه.
این کار یکی از معایبش اینه که بعد از مدتی با تاپیک هایی مواجه میشیم که محتوای ناقص و خراب دارند. همین الان هم خیلی هستند. آموزش ها و سوالاتی که محتواشون به عکس وابستن.



*SyntaxHighlighter
در ضمن تگ گرافیکی نمایش کدها هنوز درست نشده.
 باید نحوه نمایش کد با متن فرق کنه.چون هم زیباتره و اصولی تر .*

 الان خواندن کدهای داخل متن عذاب آوره.

----------


## سوداگر

> به نظر میات که سیاست سایت تصمیم گرفته دیگه امکان آپلود عکس داخل سایت رو به کاربرانش نده.


 :گیج:  از کجا به این نتیجه رسیدید؟!
فکر نکنم یه سایت بزرگ مثل اینجا مشکل آپلود عکس داشته باشه!

----------


## habibb

> از کجا به این نتیجه رسیدید؟!
> فکر نکنم یه سایت بزرگ مثل اینجا مشکل آپلود عکس داشته باشه!


من بیشتر منظورم این بود که مقدار آپلود ضمیمه ها بیشتر از چند KB بشه.
حداقل بشه 5 الی 10 مگ.یعنی در حد مگ باشه.
یادم ی بار لازم شد فیلم از پروژه ام بگیرم ولی مجبور شدم ی فیلم 5 مگ رو به چند کیلو بایت برسونم یعنی 7-8 تا فریمش کردم اونم با چه کیفیت تاری

----------


## habibb

با این که الان 2 پیام ارسال کردم ولی در قسمت ردگیری پیام ها هیچ پیامی وجود ندارد.
و این خطا رو می دهد .
*پیگیری پیام ها
*هیچ پیامی وجود ندارد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در استایل موبایل این طوری است یا استایل اصلی؟

----------


## نیلوفر66

> در استایل موبایل این طوری است یا استایل اصلی؟


با حالت استایل سایت باز میشه و در انتهای سایت باید full site  را انتخاب کنیم تا صفحه به طور کامل لود بشه و در دو حالت بهنگام تایپ کیبورد موبایل رو باز میکنه و سریع میبنده در مرورگر IE و در UC Browserگاهی اجازه تایپ میده و گاهی نه،در صورتیکه قبل از تغییرات سایت در هر دو مرورگر درست عمل میکرد.(گوشی من ویندوز فون 8 و HTC هست)

----------


## habibb

* این کی درست میشه؟
SyntaxHighlighter*

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

لطفا فقط مشکلات رو گزارش بدید، نه با چنین فونتی سعی در جلب توجه کنید. هر کدوم از مشکلات به نوبت خودش درست میشه.

----------


## یوسف زالی

نوشته های جدبد
تازه چه خبر
مطالب امروز
اینها با هم چه فرقی دارند؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نوشته های جدید تمام مطالبی که بعد از آخرین بازدید شما اضافه شده را نشان می دهد.
مطالب امروز فقط نوشته های 24 ساعت اخیر را نشان می دهد.
تازه چه خبر فعالیت های در حال انجام را نمایش می دهد و به صورت خودکار (Ajax) به روز رسانی می شود.

----------


## rahnema1

جاوا اسکریپت که فعال نباشه نمیتونه newline بزنه و به خط پایین بره

----------


## rahnema1

در حالت استایل موبایل من نمیتونم بفهمم که آیا On هستم یا off
همچنین در حالت استایل موبایل اگه جاوا اسکریپت فعال نباشه اگه یه تاپیک شامل چند صفحه باشه ( مثل همین تاپیک) دکمه رفت به صفحه بعدی وجود نداره

----------


## rahnema1

لطفا در استایل موبایل دکمه ویرایش پست را بذارید

----------


## rahnema1

یک درخواست: خواهش می کنم دکمه تشکر را در استایل موبایل فعال نمایید

----------


## rahnema1

ضمیمه ها از قبیل عکس و فایل را نه تنها در استایل موبایل نمیشه آپلود کرد بلکه قابل دانلود هم نیست
همچنین در استایل معمولی وقتی جاوا اسکریپت فعال نباشه نمیشه ضمیمه ها را آپلود کرد
شما gmail یا ymail را ببینید با حداقل کانفیگ هر سیستمی کار می کنند. امکان آپلود و attach دارند

----------


## desatir7316

وقتی می خوام عکس آپلود کنم دکمه انتخاب کار نمی کنه، وقتی هم می زنم رو basic uploader بعد از اینکه عکس رو انتخاب می کنم دیگه دکمه تایید و ... نداره که ok کنم و کادرش بسته شه، واسه دفعه های بعدی هم دیگه روی basic uploader  می مونه 

قبلا مشکلی باهاش نداشتیم، ممنون می شم رسیدگی بشه

----------


## نیلوفر66

مدیران سایت لطفا ادیتور متن رو اصلاح کنید با آی ای ویندوز فون نمیشه تایپ کرد با UC هم همینطور

----------

